# new to this type of casting



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

looking for some pointers on how to cast further i'm only getting about 50 to 75 yards right now. i have a shakespeare tidewater 30l with 320 yards of 20lb test and a berkley big game power series rod, 7 foot, med. heavy casting, lure 1-4, 10 to 30lb test. is there any way to cast it further or do i need a new system. any help i can get i will take need all the help i can get. thank you all for your time


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "buckshot",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.

You are doing extremely well with the equipment that you are using and you should be very pleased.

You will notice some gain in distance if you use lighter line, approximately between 12 and 15 pound test.

For safety, always use a shock leader of at least 10 pounds for every ounce of sinker weight (or lure weight) that you cast.

Your main improvement in distance will come after you get a much longer rod, at least 12 feet.

Good luck!


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Buckshot , what you have sounds like a boat outfit . You will be better served for surf casting with a longer rod ie 10'-14' and a suitable reel either spinning or conveniental and line in the 15lb range .
Post some specifics on what you are targeting , where and we can add additional advice .


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

i'm just running of the shore of the james river trying for croacker right now but trying to learn the casting thing even more so when its time to hit the ocean front i have a better chance.moneys a little tight but not bad. so does any one have any ideas for reasonable priced rod in the 10 - 12 foot range and what action of a rod am i looking for? just got a penn 65 ong beach giving to me by a friend is that a good casting reel or not?

thank you all very much for the help you have giving me.

i'll go see if i can fined a longer rod and start from there. thank you all again for the help.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

For the money, it's hard to beat the Okuma Solaris. It's 12 feet long and goes for less then $100. Of course, you could spend a lot more.

www.digitaldagger.com has some great prices


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Solaris*

I have to agree with Aero, have the solaris and it loads very very nice. Also have a tica and that to is a purty good stick to cut yer teeth on.......... salt


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

Also Agree.. but Bass Pro makes the Ocean Master it is in the same price range (roughly) and a great rod...
- Surfman


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Long beach 65 is no good as a casting reel , you should be looking at something like a penn 525 or abu 6500c3ct mag elite .Either will work on the rods about ,all those rods are good starting rods .


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

you live near some of the best casters around, demonfish and rolland cast in the suffoke-suffoek-suffoc-er somewhere just south of you area. PM them from this board and find out when they are practicing.
charlie


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

once again thank you all for the help and i will see if i can get a hold of the guys you told me about and see if for a few dollars they can give me some pointers in the right direction. thank yu all again will look in to those rods for sure.


----------

